# Fiorenzato F64 Evo issues



## CristianS (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, i bought a used Fiorenzato F64 Evo, but it seems that it has some problems. The guy that sold it to me, wanted to open a coffee shop bussiness, but gave up on his plans. I bought it cheap and the guy claims he just put in a new set of burrs and they look new to me. I tested it on the spot, the grinds looked consistent, very fluffy with no clumps. He didn't have an espresso machine to pull tet shots, so he just ran some coffee through it.

I brought it home, but i can't even pull a shot on the finest setting, just a bit coarser from the spot the burrs are touching. The shot runs fast, about 13 seconds (Gaggia Classic, with a 18g VST basket). I alinged the burs, although i though that wouldn't help and it didn't. I'm used to my Kinu M47 hand grinder and i can pull some great shots with that one, but not with the Fiorenzato, so i think something must be wrong with it.

And it has another problem, it seems that coffee is leaking out from the top, between the top burr carrier, and the housing, right where the holes for the springs are. It doesn't have any kind of play in the top burr carier, even when going very coarse. I looked online and it doesn't seem to have any missing parts. Did anyone else ran into this issue?

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## CristianS (Nov 23, 2021)

It looks like seasoning the burrs solved the problem, the grouds are much finner now. Seems strange, i hope i wasn't doing something wrong at first. But after about 4 kg of coffee being grinded, looks like the issue is resolved. The shots are good now.

I am trying to convert it to single dose with a bellows like the DF64, but grounds are escaping through the springs that hold the upper burr. I will try to wrap the base of the springs in something like a small pipe piece on the exterior of the springs, with a very small gap. I hope it works, otherwise i will get a DF64 and sell this one.


----------



## CristianS (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, wrapping the springs didn't work, coffee still blowed by when using the bellows (I got something from an auto parts store, as a temporary solution, until o get one made specificaly for a grinder - Spidan part number 190970).

I did find a solution in the end, by wrapping the lower part of the upper burr carrier in teflon tape. No blow by now, so i can use the bellows without any problems. I raised it a bit from the back, about 1 inch, so it sits tilted like a DF64 now, to help with the retention, which is very low now.

So i guess that DF64 could be considered a Niche killer and the moded F64 could be considered a DF64 killer. I don't know, but i will find out using it for the next couple of months or so.

I didn't get much replies on this thread, but at least i hope my experience could help somebody.


----------



## Solar B (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello CristianS

I'm considering getting a used one , I don't know but I would guess if operating normally it should out preform a niche but with more retention & being a lot larger.

Can you give me any tips as to what I should be looking out for ?

Thanks &#8230; Brian


----------



## CristianS (Nov 23, 2021)

Grind quality is good, but the retention is a problem. And the blow by issue when using a bellows should be taken care of.

I would go with a DF64, if possible. I'm looking to upgrade to the DF64 in the near future, for the ease of use. Grind quality should be the same on both.


----------

